# Constipation remedies?



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Despite all the warnings, I was idiotic enough to feed my comet a little too much, thinking he could totally handle it. -sigh- Can someone please help me? I'll be going to the pet store in a few hours or so, and I'd like some recommendations on any specific products to use. If I can't find any, what are some other remedies? I've heard that peas without the shells work like a laxative.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Peas is the best info I could give


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

put the peas in water in the microwave and cook them a min or two until they are hot and the shells come off in your finger. Chop them to fit the fish's mouth. You can also try frozen daphnia.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Curious...how do you know if they are constipated?? Do they squat and strain??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No poo.....


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I really don't stand around waiting for them to take a dump. Sometimes I'll have one with a chain hanging but that's it. Although I did once see one of my koi fart.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The short bodied goldfish can get "swim bladder" from constipation, ie making them float upside down. A blockage becomes infected and then they are in trouble. I've had angels quit eating after a big meal of frozen worms and then die within a few days. Fish really don't need a lot of the high quality food we have nowadays. Less is more.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Does NLS make a goldfish pellet? I feed .5mm Grow and 1mm Cichlid pellets to all my fish, everything from silver dollars, catfish, botias, and of course cichlids. Even the BN pleco's thrive and spwan quite well on them as a staple diet, occasionally veggie flakes or canned green beans for variety.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I second the Pea's. Another thing to keep in mind, when feeding a more protein staple food like NLS, and others, feeding them that earlier in the day, allows them to work it off a bit versus feeding them protein diet at the end of the day where they just basically are winding down and going to sleep.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

Osiris said:


> I second the Pea's. Another thing to keep in mind, when feeding a more protein staple food like NLS, and others, feeding them that earlier in the day, allows them to work it off a bit versus feeding them protein diet at the end of the day where they just basically are winding down and going to sleep.


Hey Osiris! Glad to see that you are back.


----------

